# Looking for opinions (gift for trainer)



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looking for some opinions.. 

What is a suitable gift for a trainer who is coming out to the club for a training day/workshop besides their payment?

Should we "tip" them with cash (if so, what is the proper amount) or gift card or gift?

Much thanks!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would think that payment would be sufficient. I don't think the club I belonged to that hosted seminars and workshops gave the trainers anything beyond paying their expenses and fees.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> I would think that payment would be sufficient. I don't think the club I belonged to that hosted seminars and workshops gave the trainers anything beyond paying their expenses and fees.


Ditto.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i agree. most traiers work for themselves. you only tip people that work for someone else. tipping a petsmart trainer would be appropriate if they are allowed to accept it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

when we do agility trials, even tho the club pays the judges, they are always given a gift basket.. This could include anything really, gift cards for gas, food, etc..While it may not be necessary it's always a nice gesture and appreciated to give a little something extra


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

The seminars and trials I've been to the judges and trainers always receive something from the hosting club -gift basket, club apparel(hat or tee), some type of plaque, and of course lunch/dinner.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

For judges, we always give something non-dog related and something that we know (or found out) that they like.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The club I belong to provides an ice chest with our club logo on the lid.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

This trainer is a friend to the club (and myself) so would like to do something a little special. I think a gift basket is a great idea, and so is a gas gift card. 

Much thanks!


----------



## 702Rommel (Dec 20, 2014)

No matter who you work for (self or company) a gift or tip is always appreciated. Great ideas in this thread of what to give.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> when we do agility trials, even tho the club pays the judges, they are always given a gift basket.. This could include anything really, gift cards for gas, food, etc..While it may not be necessary it's always a nice gesture and appreciated to give a little something extra


Our club does the same thing. Its just something nice to do for them to show them how much we appreciate them taking time out of their lives to come to our club. I like the idea and thinks its good to do. I've been to several trials where the judge was basically left by themselves. The judges weren't really provided food while there. It was shocking because it was so different from how our club treats judges. Its nice to take care of the judge or a trainer for a seminar.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree, giving a little something to just show them how much we appreciate them is what we were looking for.  Much thanks everyone!


----------



## petevandyke (Feb 3, 2015)

My trainer is specifically forbidden to accept monetary gratuities, so I got him one of these (fabulous insulated drink bottle, keeps ice for over a day):

http://amzn.com/B004X55NEG


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

For a gift, if the trainer is already paid I find a gas gift card kind of cold. I'd prefer to give something the person can keep to remember the people. Though consider that in my culture gift cards are not well considered and are seen as "I don't have time nor desire to look something nice for you so here you have".

Now, if the trainer comes for a serie of sessions I don't see him or her enjoying a dozen of useless memorabilia and would appreciate something practical, with a nice detail only on the final one.


----------

